# TICKS all over my HIVES!



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

I've noticed that the ticks have taken a liking to my 3 beehives. I can't lift up a lid without seeing them under the lip. Even crawling up the sides! But why? Does anyone know? Does the white coloring make the box warm so the ticks seek it out for warmth??

Our 3 hives are in a little wooded spot. We have a path for us to get around to each hive but we haven't completely mulched it so some grass still is growing around it. So it's inevitable that we will get ticks on us when we visit our ladies.

Is there anything (besides insect killer) that I can put around the area to detour/kill the ticks? I sure hope so...

Does anyone else have this problem? We also have ants that love the hives... I've read that sprinkling cinnamon around the hives detours ants.. it seemed to work but needs it done probably every week or two..


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you sure they are ticks? Hive beetles are more likely.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Nope. They are ticks. They are on the outsides of the hives, not insides like the hive beetles


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For the ants sprinkle the cinniom on the intercover. If your carful when you remove the cover it will last all summer. On the ground around the hive use borax.

 Al


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about them. I have noticed white objects seem to attract ticks but it could just be that they show up better. I don't see how a tick on the outside of the box is going to hurt anything.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm noy worried about the ticks hurting the hive. I just want to find a away to get them gone so they don't get on me EVERY time I visit the hives.. lol I was told that they hate lavender but bees love it. So win win there, if it works.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since yesterday was a rain day I gathered my books around me and looked for tick soloutions. Guess it hasn't been a problem for any of the authors because 12 books had nothing about ticks.

So I am wondering about useing a leaf blower to blow them off the hives then use on the ground around the hive what ever you use in the lawn to keep them at bay, Read the label to see if it would attracyt bees or cause them harm.

 Al


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............What about using sulphur powder spread on the ground ? , fordy


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

It's been too rainy to really do anything right now :/


----------

